# Pot holder



## hdskip (Jan 25, 2014)

Doing things for the wife has a twofold effect. #1 money savings, #2 She doesn't mind me working in the shop. Here is an pot holder for the kitchen that saved us about $350 over one at the Chef's Shop.


----------



## xalky (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice job! I've been wanting to make one for our kitchen too. It sure would free up a lot of cabinet space.)


----------



## hdskip (Jan 25, 2014)

I made all the rounded parts from Schedule 40 6" pipe. Didn't have access to a bender. The pipe made it easier.


----------

